# Wisdom Of GSD Tribal Elders - Aging Immune System Question



## Alex's Human Mom (Apr 3, 2013)

Greetings, my GSD (alex) turns 10 on May 5th and although he has had terrific health his entire life, his immune system is beginning to weaken. Living in Arizona has not been easy on him and he has managed to fend off all types of health eposides, thanks to his holisitc practioner and some great vets. However, during his last visit, both the vet and herb lady recommended that he be put on some immune strenthening supplements. They do have their recommendations, but since no one knows GSD as well as GSD dog parents, I am wondering if any of you have any words of wisdom, especially those of you that have gone through it. I would love to try holistic if possible, but am open to suggestions that will make his life easier as we get into his golden years. He is currently on fish oil for skin and glucosamine for hips, other than that he is drug free. Thanks so much, any input is appreciated. Regards, you are much appreciated - Rose


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Nupro Silver - it was recommended on a recent thread by Shepherd girl that she is using on her senior Athena. I haven't used it, but am thinking about it. Here is a link from one supplier with reviews: Nupro Silver Daily Vitamin & Joint Support Dog Supplement


----------



## Alex's Human Mom (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you Mary Beth, I'll check it out. I've never heard of it before and will certainly look into it. Have a great week!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I have decided to try it. The amazon reviews were helpful and also I searched the forum and there were other posts on it. I got the best deal on chewy.com. If you do get it, as some of the posts suggested, to start don't do the double dose right away as that can cause diarrhea, but to start with half and gradually work up to the double dose for the 3 month initial period. There are several Nupro products but I wanted the one with the immunity also. My Sting is 7 and for a big gsd (well over 100 lbs) that does put him in the senior range. I had noticed some slowing down and dryness in the coat and your thread made me realize that I should be proactive. The post that first got me interested mentioned it helped her 10 year-old dog's performance. My Sting is on Nordic Pet Omega and also K-9 Arthoflex and has been since he was 2, but I was not covering the skin supplements and immunity which I am going to see if Nupro does because of the flax, liver, and garlic that it contains. From my own use of supplements, I do know that they complement each other and work best together. Because I am giving my Sting the other supplements, I do plan to just do the maintenance dose - I'lll mix it in yogurt like I do for the K-9 Arthoflex which he gets in the morning and give the Nurpo in the evening. I am hoping that there will be other replies also and am thankful you started your thread.


----------



## Alex's Human Mom (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome! I've printed out your response will get to the website you recommended and go ahead and order some. Thanks for doing the research, you're fab! The doses sound similar, my boy is 110 pounds (not overweight) at last weigh in is still quite active. I cook for him at home since he is gluten sensitive and has allergies to almost everything manufacturer produced dogfood contains. Including peas and white potatoes so I have to be extra cautious with everything he eats. I agree with you, hopefully more people check in with their inputs....come on GSD moms and dads, chime it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I use Longevity: Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Horses, Dogs, and People. 

I have used Nupro in the past, my poop eaters like the taste too much.


----------

